# American made ATV



## oneluckyhunter

Hey everyone,
I may be in the process of looking for a good 4x4 ATV and would like to buy an American made one. Did a search on here and couldn't find anything. Really, the only things I would really like is it to be at least a 500 and a push button 2/4WD. Could anyone let me know their experiences or which brand I should be looking for? Thanks for any leads,
Dave


----------



## Silver Panner

Sounds like you should check out Polaris

http://www.polarisatvforums.com/forums/atv-purchasing-price/2129-american-made.html


----------



## Swamp Monster

Well you have 2 choices. Polaris or Arctic Cat. Both offer 500 4x4's wth push button 4wd. Every 4x4 today is push button for that matter. No such thing as manual locking hubs or lever engaged transfer cases in todays atv's. Most of the AC's use their own engine today but a few still use enginese from Kawasaki and Suzuki....which is a pretty good thing to be honest. 

You'll find improted parts on em all regardless. 

With a short search you should find a bunch of dealers blowing out new 2010 Polaris Sportsman 500's for under $5000. They certainly meet your basic criteria. They are not fancy, they are not that fast yet plenty powerful. But they are a great quad that will handle anything you throw at them for the most part. They recently got a small facelift but they are the same baisc design and drivetrain that has been around for 8-10 years or so now so all the kinks are worked out, plus prices are affordable.


----------



## pikeman1

How about a little more info. How much you want to spend, new or used, what are you going to use it for? Lots of great 4 wheelers out there just depends on what you want to spend. Get one with a v-twin if you want more power, fuel injection is nice also, power steering is also great but one without all 3 of those will get the job done also. Pick one that fits your needs. Can-am, Artic cat, polaris, honda, suzuki, all make great quads. I think its a crap shoot sometimes, you can get a lemon in any brand. Just make the right choice for you and don't worry about what the other person owns.


----------



## DeafBuck

The America made only two Polaris and Arctic Cat both in Minnesota


----------



## Falk

DeafBuck said:


> The America made only two Polaris and Arctic Cat both in Minnesota


 I thought Honda was built in Marysville, Ohio.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

Lots of Honda's built in the US (cars and ATVs). Artic Cat has ties to Suzuki. Im sure Polaris gets some of thier parts from outside US borders. Hard to find any true American made vehicle these days.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Lots of Honda's built in the US (cars and ATVs). Artic Cat has ties to Suzuki. Im sure Polaris gets some of thier parts from outside US borders. Hard to find any true American made vehicle these days.


Yep, AC used to use both Kawaski and Suzuki engines. They still may use the Kawi Vtwin in their 650 but most of their engines are now developed in house.....and you can rest assured that some of those parts are from over seas.


----------



## ESOX

So the question boils down to do you want a reliable, rock solid old mans machine or a sporty Arctic Cat. Me, I opt for Polaris. Kind of like when we were at the Chevy dealer looking at trucks, and the discussion of sleds and Quads came up. The samesman said "Polaris, right?' I asked how he knew. He said "If you rode Cats, you would be down the street at the Dodge dealer." :lol: As I look at guys towing toys, he was right on.


----------



## football12

Honda, would not touch the other two, nothing but problems


----------



## DeafBuck

Polaris Industries was born in Roseau, a small community within a few miles of the northernmost point in the contiguous 48 states And the Arctic Cat made in Minnesota too .. long story http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Arctic-Cat-Inc-Company-History.html


----------



## oneluckyhunter

I will most likely be opting for the Polaris Sportsman 550. Just doing some shopping around right now and looking at estimates and everything and won't be buying til hopefully later in the year (possibly when new models are released and I can get a great deal). The only thing I noticed when looking at the Polaris Sportsman is that they make a regular 550 and an EPS 550. Anyone know the difference off hand? I tried comparing the 2 but maybe I was just looking at too much when I was doing that. Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

EPS = electronic power steering


----------



## frostbite

I have owned:
Kawasaki
two Polaris's
Suzuki
Yamaha
Honda

When I'm ready for another one it will be a Honda.


----------



## GIDEON

Get a Honda, there the machine all the others strive to be.


----------



## cmuchip989

GIDEON said:


> Get a Honda, there the machine all the others strive to be.


LOL! Let me know how that 3Wheel Drive is treating you! (I know most Honda owners don' even know that. The switch that says 4x4 should say 3WD) Just to let you know, ALL other brands offer a locking front differential. Nope not Honda, they run the same system they used in 1986 when they introduced the FourTrax. They may be reliable machines, but for the same price I'll take a few more features. Just wanted to shed some light on what all other brands are striving to be. :lol: 

On the plus side, they are the only manu. offering an Auto without a Belt Tranny. This is nice for water ect. but when it comes down to a repair/rebuild I would rather replace a belt. I do like their rugged styling though. 

But to say that ALL BRANDS are striving to be them:yikes:!. I own a Yamaha Grizz, but check out some features any other brand has. I would think Honda's Rincon has some work to do. 

It depends on your needs. Each brand has great features. I wish I could pull 2-3 features from each brand and make a monster.


----------



## Ole Spike

Honda makes one tough machine. I don't recommend many products but when I buy another it will be another Honda. I have thoroughly abused my current one and it keeps on ticking. Will even run upside down.............don't ask me how I know.

I have a friend who has an older Polaris and has had some problems with it.


----------



## Jnamo

I own both Suzuki and Arctic Cat machines. They are both great machines and I highly recommend both. 

If you want a true 4x4 machine you have to make sure it has a differential lock option. Do some research to make sure the machine you want has a true 4x4 option. 

Arctic Cat's are USA and if you take care of the machine (follow the manual that comes with it) it should last forever. 

Good luck and happy riding!


----------

